# 8n overheating?



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, I have a 1951 8n and Saturday I was using it for the first time to bush hog about 4 acres of pretty tall grass and sappling tree's. It started overheating or so it seemed. It shot some water out around the cap and was steaming. I read on another post that you are only supposed to fill them up to the coils. Mine was filled to the top. Also the coils are pretty gunked up with debry would it be wise to gently pressure wash the radiator to clean some of the gunk from between the coils. Thanks, Justin


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, you can use a jet of water to clean out the fins. Just be careful with high pressure - you can eat right through the core, if you get TO high pressure! Flush the radiator out just like you would on a car. Use 50/50 mix and fill it up to the top of the coils. If you fill it to the top of the tank, it WILL bubble over! Make sure you have a thermostat and you should be good to go!


----------



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I will wash it carefully and flush it out. I am not sure if it has a t-stat but I will check when I flush it. thanks again. Justin


----------

